# Trackpad thumb, RSI and assorted ergonomics



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Long hours of scrabble on line on the laptop has left me with a strained thumb.

I recall it happened to me in Africa as well. Woke pretty sore.

My solution was the Kensington ExpertMouse trackball which I switched to eliminate any use of the thumb and index finger giving.

The ability to lock the drag in particular reduces strain.










I used to use trackballs but gave up.....glad I'm back. :clap:

The addition of the scroll ring ....which is incredibly intuitive plus ultra smooth operation.

Software is excellent.

Anyone else with problems/solutions suggestions.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*trackpad callous*

what i noticed recently is that i seem to have acquired a callous on the tip of my middle finger from using the trackpad. my index finger has a bit too... couldn't figure out what it was from at first!


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

MacDoc said:


> Long hours of scrabble on line on the laptop has left me with a strained thumb.
> 
> I recall it happened to me in Africa as well. Woke pretty sore.
> 
> ...


I used to use them a lot in the early 90's but I gave them up, I kept getting fingers pinched between the ball & the housing. Has the design changed much to eliminate this? I also found I couldn't get the kind of responsiveness I could with a mouse (trackpads didn't exist at that point) perhaps it's worth reinvestigating.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just bought the Apple Trackpad with Bluetooth,
I have it hooked up to the bedroom computer/T.V.

I can now run the Netflix menu's while in bed now.

I love it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Much improved since the 90s - I gave up as well...this is a whole different beast.

Silky smooth and that scroll ring is simply brilliant


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

MacDoc said:


> Much improved since the 90s - I gave up as well...this is a whole different beast.
> 
> Silky smooth and that scroll ring is simply brilliant


Hmm, sounds like it might be worth reinvestigating...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Long hours of scrabble on line on the laptop has left me with a strained thumb.
> 
> I recall it happened to me in Africa as well. Woke pretty sore.
> 
> ...



I have an earlier wireless model ( pre scroll ring) which is getting rather worn!
Now where did you buy that ~ a look at Kensington.com shows no real trackballs anymore.
And saw this

64329 Kensington Kensington 4 Button Expert Wireless TrackBall Mouse w/ Wrist Rest (UPC: 085896643296)
Kensington 4 Button Expert Wireless TrackBall Mouse w/ Wrist Rest
Item #:	64329
We apologize but this item is no longer available to purchase. The manufacturer has stopped making this item so we are no longer able to order it. Please select another brand or similar item to complete your order.

CORRECTION
However, I do see wired model still available!
Trackballs - Kensington Trackballs

And great price at B&H /great service too (where I bought my Panasonic TM700 HD Cam recently!)


Kensington 4-Button USB Expert Pro Mouse - Trackball K64325 B&H

Have to add this..a 'counselling review'
Tools for Practitioners: Kensington Expert Mouse Wireless


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

kensington expert mouse pro turbo trackball 64245 Nice! - eBay (item 310272498224 end time Jan-18-11 13:35:13 PST)

Unreal ..there is my 'old' Kensington ...wireless mouse on eBay for a ludicrous amount!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I use the *wired* ExpertMouse as a I don't like wireless input devices generally.
Cord is nice and long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't you also do drag lock with trackpads? You should switch to the iPad for scrabble


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I work in the scrabble breaks and being able to lock via the trackball I can then move things with the track pad.
I do NOT like gestures.....track pads are hard on thumb joints.

Not the first time this has happened

that scroll ring is pure magic BTW


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

MacDoc said:


> I work in the scrabble breaks and being able to lock via the trackball I can then move things with the track pad.
> I do NOT like gestures.....track pads are hard on thumb joints.
> 
> Not the first time this has happened
> ...


I almost never use my thumb on the trackpad, do it all with tap instead. Drag is tap twice (hold on second tap), not a gesture. But whatever, if the trackball works for you great ... just saying that you don't have to kill your thumb to use the trackpad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> I almost never use my thumb on the trackpad, do it all with tap instead. Drag is tap twice (hold on second tap), not a gesture. But whatever, if the trackball works for you great ... just saying that you don't have to kill your thumb to use the trackpad.


I love my Magic Mouse. 

Except when using LightRoom, as ScanMan has mentioned previously, maybe a Magic Mouse plus a Magic Trackpad is my ultimate setup....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Long hours of scrabble on line on the laptop has left me with a strained thumb.
> 
> I recall it happened to me in Africa as well. Woke pretty sore.
> 
> ...


I took a look at the ExpertMouse trackball (all that I could find... especially videos) and albeit I have used trackball devices before I don't think this product is for me unless... is the scroll ring velocity sensitive? If it isn't this is a non-starter... 

AFAIC, velocity sensitivity for scrolling is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Very - the controls are superb and the ring is something that should be on every input device,

One of my clients who edits for a living insists on them for his work stations....so figured I try it and see.
I now see why.










But every one is different - I can't stand Apple input devices and others love the....Kensington seems to have a liberal "satisfaction " policy.

This is surely a huge step up from the past.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I do have a trackball, Except it's an old ADB type,
Never worked that well, I think it needs cleaning.

Perhaps someday I'll use a track ball,
But It'd have to be a blue tooth one,
I like to surf while in bed with my big screen tv.

I guess that's why I prefer the track pad,
It's nice and simple to operate in bed.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> I love my Magic Mouse.


Samers. At first I thought It had carpel tunnel written all over it but it's proven to be a joy. 

The Mighty Mouse on the other hand...


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

mrjimmy said:


> Samers. At first I thought It had carpel tunnel written all over it but it's proven to be a joy.
> 
> The Mighty Mouse on the other hand...


Urgh, no kidding...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

MacMagicianJunior said:


> Urgh, no kidding...


One of them caused me so much frustration I stomped on it. It kept jamming up during a time critical job and just wouldn't clear. Little lint eating monsters.


----------

